# Detailingworld™ Review - Gloss It Evolution Cut 1500 and Evo 21Machine polisher



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Gloss It Evolution Cut 1500 and Evo 21Machine polisher*

*Introduction:*

So to the big one for the Gloss-It kit, for those who have been following you will know the guys at GI hq in sunny vegas sent across a huge bag of goodies to try following a review I did on samples.

The star item in the bag was undoubtedly the EVO 21 Random Orbital dual action polisher. To give this a run out I have been saving various bits of my project car (Bluebottle) a 13 year old Royal navy blue 1.8T beetle. Who has lacked any loving in a long time.

From previous experiences I know the damage and correction required is a firm pad with an abrasive cut polish, so I teamed the EVO 21 with the 2nd harshest compound 'cut' and the colour matched orange firm pad. Normally one would titrate up the range starting with the least aggressive combo.

Gloss-It are a new forum sponsor although have been around a long time, they manufacture their own polishes and compounds along with other detailing supplies. Check out the range at www.gloss-it.net

*
The Product:*

I don't own a top end correction machine just a cheap generic DA from ebay and a budget pro plus 21 machine from a large homeware store. So nothing like a top end £200 + machine.

I can tell the difference and 'feel' the quality straight away in the EVO 21 it feels comfortably heavy and solid compared to my other machines. Its a nice red / orange colour and takes either a5' or 6' backing plate. Here is what GI say about the product:

The Gloss-It EVO 21 Random Orbit Dual Action Polisher has raised the bar when it comes to professional results with a dual action polisher.

Our EVO 21 Random Orbit Dual Action Polisher has an enormous 21 millimeter throw for exceptional results from both professional detailers and enthusiasts.

•Random Orbit Dual Action Polisher 
•Speed Dial: 6 Speed 
•No Load Speed: 1700-4200 RPM 
•Input Power: 500-1200 Watts 
•Orbit: 21 Millimeters 
•Cord: 15 Foot with Cord Keeper

Included: •Gloss-It EVO 21 Dual Action Polisher

•6 Inch Hook & Loop Backing Plate
•Wrench for Backing Plate
•Allen Wrench for Handle
•User's Manual
•Extra Set Carbon Brushes
•1 Year Warranty

And here is what it looks like



The Method:

So some of you will recall in my original review of the previous generation of GI compounds the state BB's paint was in, heres a quick reminder under studio lighting;



Unfortunately studio conditions were not available to me today so I had to settle for the good old outdoors. Some before shoots:









So BB was washed and deconned and wiped down with IPA prior to compounding, relative areas were masked off.





The compounding began, the evo 21 felt very balanced to use and I could immediately tell this was a much more serious professional product. very easy to use slight trigger delay to starting to avoid fling, smooth and quiet. There were no signs of me getting ragged all over the roof as has been my experience with new machines before. The compound spread easily as it is very fluid and I worked a quarter of the roof at a time.

7or 8 passes saw the compound breakdown nicely and felt about right, although it could have worked a little longer if needed. I removed the fine haze with a clean MF and was reasonably happy with the results, I did in fact make three passes on all sections of the roof before I was completely happy that all the swirls etc had gone.

Some after shots











So there is definite improvement in the clarity and a reduction in the marking remember this is a heavy cut compound so no major marring etc has been left. I will further polish it with a finer compound before sealing but time and wife were against me today.

*Price:*

As stated in some of my other GI reviews they are current in final stages of appointing a new uk distributor so products are hard to source in UK currently. The EVO21 I have is I believe the only one in the world with a UK three pin plug, there is a V2 now available which is presumably the one we will be able to buy. The V2 fixes a couple of niggles that the original suffered from and one I found was the rubber shroud occasionally catching on the backside of the plate. In the US the evo 21 retails for $279.95.

The cut plus compound retails for $36.95 for a 16 oz bottle.

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolute yes this machine knocks spots off what I currently have and was a pleasure to use. With a little more practice and some experimenting I could see one being able to dial the right pad compound combo in no time at all, to get amazing results.

*Conclusion:*

Ok this kit is not cheap and the Evo 21 might be expensive if you only want to do yours and a couple of cars a year, its a professionals machine and justifies its cost and value in its results as a use every day machine. But if like many you are after a top spec machine then it should be on your shortlist.

The ranges of compounds are at least equal to others I have tried particularly those that have a stepped approach in abrasiveness. The test I think will be to see how they compare value wise once we know the UK prices.



"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

